# another hollowform with the jig (in progress)



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2016)

A work colleague had a maple tree damaged in a recent storm, he brought me a couple of chunks of the part that he felled. My second time using the jig -- first time on green wood. Boy is that different -- instead of sawdust that's easy to blow out of the hole, it makes ribbons! I had to improvise a hook (just a short length of coat hanger wire) to help pull the shavings out.

It's about 6 inches diameter, 5.5" tall, the opening is 1".

After taking a slice off on the bandsaw, I mounted it between centers to form a tenon:


 

Starting to shape one end:


 

And the other end:


 

Flipped it around into the chuck:


 

Drilled a hole to depth with a 1" Forstner bit:


 

... which I had in an extender, since my bits don't go that deep otherwise:




Hollowing under the lip with the swan-necked tool:


 

And then I switched to the straight bar:


 

Pulling out ribbon shavings with the coat hanger wire:


 

This is where I got to -- it still has the tenon so I have to clean that up, first I'll do a bit more sanding and maybe put some kind of finish on it. The marks on the tenon are so I can re-chuck it in the same orientation it was while turning (but I expect it to be a bit out of round when I get back to it)

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice Duncan. That is a sweet piece of Maple. It looks very dense and tight grained.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Duncan. That is a sweet piece of Maple. It looks very dense and tight grained.


Thanks. Yes, it's good solid wood -- and great fun to turn the outside while it's so fresh, ribbons streaming up and over my shoulder 

(I suppose I should sweep up at some point )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice, hollowing wet does have its advantages

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2016)

That is very nice Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> That is very nice Duncan.


Thanks, Ray


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 22, 2016)

Very cool! Im totally impressed that you hit that perfect of a sphere without a jig! I assume the jig you speak of is a hollowing jig. What system is it Duncan?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 22, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Very cool! Im totally impressed that you hit that perfect of a sphere without a jig! I assume the jig you speak of is a hollowing jig. What system is it Duncan?


Thanks George, but it's far from being a perfect sphere (and even if it had started out as one, it quickly distorted as the wood dried!)

The jig is an articulated-arm contraption, some pix and my first go around with it are on this thread ... LINK


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks, I saw that right after I posted. Is your friend thinking about making that jig to sell or was he just doing something nice for you?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 23, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Thanks, I saw that right after I posted. Is your friend thinking about making that jig to sell or was he just doing something nice for you?


I'm certain he has no plans to go into commercial production -- a lot of work went into it, he probably wouldn't even reach minimum wage if he tried selling them


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok, thank you sir!


----------

